# CPT code 92960 for the emergency room for cardioversion



## tgdavid (Jun 15, 2010)

pt was being transferred out of the ER, the physician did not try any drugs to convert the patient heart back to normal sinus rhythm, procedure was done due to needed before transfer. Can I use this code due to this cpt code is elective (nonemergency). thanks Tammy David


----------

